# The art of eye poking



## Draaklug (Mar 21, 2012)

http://pokealexintheeye.com/javapoke.php
Need to relieve stress? Feel like jabbing someone's eye out? This action-packed game is perfect for you! 
However, if your schedule is too busy to do so, have your computer poke Alex's poor eye for you!
http://pokealexintheeye.com/autopoke.php
(Also, the copyright disclaimer is pretty entertaining.)


----------

